# Omega Info



## BellRinger5984 (Jun 7, 2015)

I just read an article posted by sofrep talking about joint CIA/JSOC teams. I was wondering if anybody knew any credible books or articles about these teams. Excluding MACV-SOG because I already have read quite a bit about them.


----------



## CDG (Jun 8, 2015)

If these teams existed, what makes you think people here would be willing to discuss them at all, much less with someone who's Unverified?


----------



## AWP (Jun 8, 2015)

If another site wants to discuss this topic, more power to them. CIA + JSOC = not a topic of discussion here.

Hell, there's stuff from Vietnam which isn't declassified yet but we're supposed to talk about something from the 80's? Give Eric Haney a call, he needs a new book.


----------

